# Wardley vs. TetraMin?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

For some odd reason, for the past month my 75g tank has been having horrible water quality issues, along with algae problems. It wouldn't seem to go away, no matter how many water changes and scrubbing I did. However, it suddenly seems to have cured up on its own. 

The water isn't 100% clear now, mind you, but it is 75% better. The only thing that I have changed is I have stopped feeding Wardley brand fish food (I ran out) and have started feeding TetraMin (along with pleccocaine at night, as always). Could the brand of food I was feeding been the problem? Or am I totally off base with this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

food does contribute a huge factor. maybe...just maybe Wardley Fish Food was messing up. its known to happen from time to time.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes that is probably why. I have noticed the wardley brand makes the tank very dirty over time. I now use the tetramin and my fish seem to like it alot more also, probably because of the colored flakes. I think they have the same nutritional values.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I like the Tetramin food I'm feeding.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had one can of Wardley goldfish flake color the water in a tank blue. Its alway the cheapest. But I haven't bought any since. 

Food can start algae (especially algae wafer and flakes) and it can cause oily film on the water and it can cause cloudiness. IMO food is seldom the major problem in a tank, but it certainly can contribute.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You guys all realize the OP is saying that the Tetramin is the suspected problem right?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

BML....reading is fundamental..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my fish do not know what wardley's or tetramin is..i do use very high grade flake and stick and pellet and wafer food made here in the US..i don't have any problems with algae thank god...but then again;i got a million bushynose plecos too.....lol

and of course; all of my fish love Plecocaine....


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks. This was my thinking. My fish seem to like TetraMin a lot better to anyways, so if switching the food was all that was needed to get rid of the problem, woot for easy problems .


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK now I am confused. What I get out of this is that they had good water until they ran out of Wardley food and switched to TetraMin a month ago. Then they had water issues. They cleared up the water after feeding less TetraMin and mixing it with Plecocaine.

I read this like 10 times and it still sounds like that to me. Everyone else seems to think differently though.

Anyway, I will offer my suggestion since it doesn't matter what food the OP uses currently. Make your own food. Go to the pet store, buy some frozen foods. Go to the grocery store, buy some frozen broccoli, frozen peas, and some cocktail shrimp. Throw all that stuff in the food processor or blender, and mix it up really good. Put as much as you can back into the trays that the frozen fish food came in (like an ice cube tray). Put the rest in a ziplock container or bag. Put it in the freezer. When its time to feed the fish, just pop a cube in their tank. It is much better for the fish, and you know exactly what goes in the food. I haven't had any algae issues with my food. When I use flake food, I get algae issues right away. The only issue I have is that I didnt chop up the peas good enough so the skin from the peas sometimes goes to the bottom. The cories eat it though, so its all good.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

"The only thing that I have changed is I have stopped feeding Wardley brand fish food (I ran out) and have started feeding TetraMin"

it started clearing up when she "STOPPED USING WARDLEY'S" ans "STARTED USING TETRAMIN"


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

lohachata said:


> "The only thing that I have changed is I have stopped feeding Wardley brand fish food (I ran out) and have started feeding TetraMin"
> 
> it started clearing up when she "STOPPED USING WARDLEY'S" ans "STARTED USING TETRAMIN"


Correct. Sorry for the confusion. Anywho, I'll try making my own food.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> "The only thing that I have changed is I have stopped feeding Wardley brand fish food (I ran out) and have started feeding TetraMin"
> 
> it started clearing up when she "STOPPED USING WARDLEY'S" ans "STARTED USING TETRAMIN"


That is the exact line that confused me the most.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL BML! what u been smoking buddy?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

smokin drinkin and snortin.......

the tank started getting cloudy and crappy ...then she ran out of wardley's and started using tetramin...then the tank started clearing up.........

didn't you lern nuffin in skool...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> smokin drinkin and snortin.......
> 
> the tank started getting cloudy and crappy ...then she ran out of wardley's and started using tetramin...then the tank started clearing up.........
> 
> didn't you lern nuffin in skool...


Yeah, I heard you the first time. I was confused about the sentence that you quoted... Get over it.


----------

